# Has anyone indexed the NCEES sample questions



## danderson (Aug 10, 2012)

and solutions for the power exam? I would like to work the appropriate problems in the book as I finish studying particular topics. I figure no reason to take the time to do it if some of you have already done it.

TIA


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 11, 2012)

I made this index for quick reference on during the exam (for the 2010/2011/2012 NCEES electrical), based on keywords. A lot of the problems seem to cover multiple topics (i.e. per unit and transformers). Hope this helps, I'd be curious to see if you come up with a correlation to the specific topics.

101 turns ratio measurement 501 conductor resistance voltage drop split-ɸ 102 relay phase shift question 502 PF correction 103 ∆-Y lightning protection arrestor connections 503 PF correction 104 wire sizing continuous noncontinuous 504 fault current resistance single-ɸ 105 motor class locked rotor amps 505 EGC purpose question 106 motor type protection 506 ∆-Y turns ratio 107 power PU 507 3ɸ induction motor #poles 108 3ɸ power phase shift 508 Z transfer across transformer 109 ∆-Y voltage 509 PF circuit reading 110 ∆-Y voltage PF 510 NEC motor OCPD 111 currents ∆ tricky conversion 511 NESC scope question 112 symmetrical components word problem 512 NEC motor conductor Z 113 ac 3ɸ signal diode frequency 513 3ɸ fault current 114 ideal switch transistor voltage 514 PU ɸ-G fault pos. sequence 115 integral average value 515 RMS diode voltage over ac circuit 116 magnetic flux coil iron 516 thyristor signal response to pulse 117 geometric mean distance calc 517 combined motor PF induction synchronous 118 PU transmission line current 518 RMS diode ac circuit 119 induction motor torque 519 signal unbalanced load 120 induction motor speed regulation 520 induction motor characteristic question 121 synchronous generator PF 521 Protection relay trip question 122 apparent power PF 522 syncronous motor PF internal circuit 123 luminaires FC lighting 523 paralelling generators PF power 124 battery discharge question 524 xfmr losses at variable % 125 parallel xfmrs PU 525 autotransformer voltage 126 parallel xfrmrs configuration 526 xfmr efficiency losses 127 xfmr PU impedence 527 xfmr losses question 128 saturated magnetic flux question 528 xfmr OC SC efficiency 129 NEC wire resistance voltage drop PF 529 voltage regulation PU 130 NEC motor fuse capacitor question 530 transformer fault duty SC current 131 PF correction capacitor kVAR 531 xmission power losses 132 xmission 3ɸ fault current 532 OCPD relay tap setting pickup current ratio 133 NEC grounding electrode resistance 533 harmonic phase neutral current 134 GFP neutral grounding resistance question 534 power flow calc question 135 synchronous generator 3ɸ PU transient 535 autotransformer MVA KCL	 136 3ɸ impedence ɸ-N voltage drop 536 xmission line charging current L=50miles 137 short circuit relay pick up settings 537 xmission line charging current L=100miles 138 NEC conductor OCPD 538 ANSI/IEEE C37.2 device scheme question 139 fault CT relay pickup voltage 539 xfmr SC test voltage 140 relay pickup voltage 540 power PU across transformer


----------



## LBZ (Aug 11, 2012)

ahhh the table didn't work out...

there's an excel file here:
/&gt;https://www.dropbox.com/sh/2jug9ra8ef9z8pi/9vRryLK6bZ


----------



## danderson (Aug 14, 2012)

Hey thanks for that. I appreciate it.


----------



## PE blues (Jan 3, 2013)

LBZ can you share it again? the link is not working


----------



## Peele1 (Jan 4, 2013)

Link worked for me.

I indexed this and other sample exams to the NCEES topic list. It was helpful. I can't say how much, since I don't have a comparison...


----------



## PE blues (Jan 5, 2013)

It works now. thanks!!


----------



## ykb (Sep 30, 2014)

LBZ... can you please share the your file again?

Or if anyone on this thread has the file, can you please post?

Thanks!


----------



## rjg1209 (Sep 26, 2015)

Can you share the link again? Thanks!


----------



## KatyLied P.E. (Sep 29, 2015)

See if this works.

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=4398


----------

